# Reason why my G60 have a BMW oilfilter?



## Fogpatrol (Apr 13, 2011)

I did some reaserch before posting this here, I even called a local garage specialized in VW and their answered was vague. It's pretty much my last chance I guess.

I own a mk1 with a G60 1.8 8v of a corrado without the compressor on it. It's the first time I do an oil change since I got it and I checked the code of the oil filter to find out that it's a mhale OC49 that usually go on a BWM 2..5 L 6 cylinder.

From what I have seen on www.germanfilter.com I need an oc 209 or 279 or it's equivalent on an other brand on a normal G60.

My question is, are they pretty much the same oil filter OR the reason the last owner use a different filter is because there is no compressor on the engine?

Thank you!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://catalog.mahleclevite.com/lv/search.php -- Mahle's cross reference.

could also be that the previous people may have decided to put whatever that fit


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to run the big TDI/A4 1.8T Mahle filter on my 2.0, larger filter, more media, more oil capacity.

I wouldn't worry too much about it...


----------



## silversolox12 (May 25, 2008)

a wrong oil filter can possibly blow your motor, but the whole bmw oil filter on a vw wouldnt matter as long as the oil filter is correct internals and oil flow. you can use one oil filter on probably 100 different motors as long as thats what its called for...


----------

